# AmDRolling Road Day - moved, see new thread.



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

UPDATE 14/07/2003 
Any interest in an AmD rolling road shootout AND Open Day?

Am talking to AmD, penciling in Sept 20th...

Clived is organising one in July and as a few will have had it done and not want to do it again.....I have asked AmD if they would be keen to do one a little later in the year. Perhaps September.

Maybe an interesting comparison plus RR in cooler weather..maybe!

Any interest in a RR day there in Bicester?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Wak, I'd be interested.

How much are AmD going to charge?

Cheers, Clive


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Wak, I'd be interested.
> 
> How much are AmD going to charge?
> 
> Cheers, Clive


They did a mini shootout recently and I think it was Â£25 per car.

This is not confirmed and I will probably follow this up in August, just seeing if there is interest now.


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Depending on TOWHTBO i'll be up for it 8)


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

i would be intrested as two runs on two different R+R's would give a good comparison , also might have some more mods by then 
Jonah


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Bicester is a lot nearer to me than Bristol ;D

Depending upon date I'm up for it Wak...

Trip to Barcelona 3rd-5th but I guess it will be a Sunday??

Jason


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I *think* it would be a Saturday for AmD?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> I *think* it would be a Saturday for AmD?


They do like to rest on Sundays!  ;D


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

update:-
Sept 12-14, date to be confirmed , approx Â£30 x 30 cars , possibility of a few tracking checks as well for a low rate.

I will update you when I have firm details.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

> possibility of a few tracking checks as well for a low rate.


Doh! Guess what I'm ha ving done at AmD tomorrow at the expensive rate?! 

Clive


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

This will more than likely be a combined open day to talk TT mods etc. and a Rolling road day towards the end of September now!.

details soon!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Wak,

I knew if I said "no no no no no" enough, the date would get changed! 

Nice you meet you at last yesterday (I was the "Clive" asking when you'd be starting the boost-pressure gauge fitting company!).

Cheers, Clive


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Wak,
> 
> I knew if I said "no no no no no" enough, the date would get changed!
> 
> ...


Sounds like our first customer!


----------

